# Solved: Windows Media Player - High Contrast and wrong colours?



## StevenX (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi, I have some movie files on my computer (.wmv) which were all normal before. Now, since today, they're very high contrast and flicker through lots of colours. They're usually quite bright as well (if that makes sense, with the contrast thing). The rest of my display is fine.
I'm going to roll back my display drivers (I updated to the newest nVidia drivers a couple of days ago, and this is the only thing I can think of).
In the meantime, does anyone have any ideas what else this may be due to?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Any new codecs added?

If you haven't done so, try the Advanced overlay options in Display Settings.

Run: dxdiag
to see if all is well there.


----------



## StevenX (Mar 10, 2004)

Elvandil said:


> Any new codecs added?
> 
> If you haven't done so, try the Advanced overlay options in Display Settings.
> 
> ...


The overlay settings were to blame. I have no idea how the overlays got turned on (or messed up if they were already on) - I have no idea how they work, and have never been in those settings before. Anyway, I just unticked the "use overlays," box, and it all went back to normal.. Strange...
Anyways, thanks for your quick (and extremely helpful) response


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Glad it was that simple. Installing new drivers sometimes changes settings that were fine before.

Thanks for the followup.


----------

